# Alltagsrad (in 20")



## drehvial (10. Februar 2014)

Zeit für eine Vorstellung:

Das Projekt ist ein *Alltagsrad*, kein MTB, auch kein Alltagsrad, das ab und zu mal ein MTB sein soll (alleine deshalb nicht, weil mir ein solches fehlt und ich mich auf dem Rennrad wohler fühle, ein Rennrad soll es aber auch nicht werden, ein Alltagsrad also).
Ein Rad um damit in die Schule zu kommen, ins Schwimmbad, ein Rad für  kleinere Touren und den Urlaub mit Rad und Zelt.
Ein Rad, das unsere Tochter zu Ostern bekommen wird, sie ist dann sieben, knapp 120 cm klein und irgendwo um die 18 Kilo leicht.

Der Vorgänger ist ein modifiziertes 16" Kokua (mit R&M Frog-Vorderrad, Gepäckträger, Batterielicht, Marathon Racer, Schutzblechen und 2-Gang Automatix - noch bevor es das als Serie gab).

Als Alltagsrad wird es eine Vollausstattung geben. Also wieder Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Licht. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger noch eine richtige Schaltung und mit Nabendynamo. Und das Ganze sollte dann bitte weniger als 9 Kilo wiegen (immer noch an die 50% vom Körpergewicht). Also musste ein Komplettaufbau her, da ich ansonsten sowieso alle Teile wieder ausgetauscht hätte.

Ich habe mich fast ein Jahr damit beschäftigen dürfen, Listen erstellt, Fehlkäufe getätigt, gemessen, geschraubt, geflucht, weiter bestellt und gesucht und das ist dann dabei herausgekommen:







*Gewicht* (mit allem drum und dran): *8,63 kg* (nackt, also ohne den ganzen Alltagsrad-Kram, würde das Rad theoretisch auf knapp über 7 kg kommen).

An ein paar Stellen sind noch kosmetische Änderungen notwendig (vorderes Schutzblech), und die Details zu dem Rad kommen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2014)

Scheint das K1 zu sein - das K2 habe ich gerade verkauft, das kam mir größer vor. Hast du mal Rahmen und Gabel gewogen? Fände ich interessant.

Cool finde ich die alten Cantilever Bremsen.

Die Speichung vorn ist mir nicht ganz klar. Jede dritte raus, kommt aber nicht hin, oder? Und hinten bei 32 belassen? Wäre bei 18 kg (mein fünfjähriger wiegt 20 bei 113,5 cm - nein, er ist nicht dick  ) nicht notwendig. Über den grünen Zahnausschläger würde ich noch einmal nachdenken. Ich finde auch, daß sich die grünen und blauen Eloxalfarben so nah aufeinander beißen.

Ansonsten ein schönes Rad. Mal sehen, was ich meiner Tochter mal auf die roten Räder meines Sohnes kleben darf...

Das Gewicht ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. Februar 2014)

@trolliver: ich lehne mich da jetzt mal rechthaberisch aus dem Fenster und behaupte: der Dynamo hatte 24 Loch, die Felge 36 - darum diese - auf den ersten Blick - ungewöhnliche Speichung...

sonst sehr hübsch - die würde der Optik wegen ev. noch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernen. Die Abstützer vom Schutzbleck sind bei dir aus Stahl?? ev. hier Alu oder Carbonstäbe verwenden, wenn die eh noch getauscht werden sollen.  sonst gut und stimmig aufgebaut, und - sofern dein Sohn das erbt - kann man in 2 Jahren ganz schnell die Herzchen gegen Totenköpfe oder so austauschen.


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, zählen hilft. Mich hatte mal wieder die Perspektive getäuscht, die hintere Strebe des Schutzbleches...


----------



## drehvial (10. Februar 2014)

Der Spacer-Turm kommt noch weg, aber erst nach Probesitzen, einstellen, Probefahren, und nachdem sie um eine Überraschung gebeten hatte wird das also erst nach Ostern sein.

Richtig: 24 Loch Nabe in 36 Loch Felge.

Mir ist klar, dass hinten auch weniger Speichen gereicht hätten, das Einspeichen hat es erleichtert, da war ich vielleicht etwas zu wenig risikofreudig.

Strebe vom Schutzblech ist noch Stahl, mal sehen, ob ich die noch gegen Carbon tausche, würde ca. 20g sparen.

Aber weiter im Text:


----------



## drehvial (10. Februar 2014)

Der *Rahmen* ist ein Velotraum K1. Teuer (360 €), aber durchdacht. Passt von der Geometrie her, lies sich ausprobieren und hat den Vorteil einer extrem niedrigen Überstandshöhe (450 mm bei 1,5" Reifen).

Der Rahmen ist nicht sonderlich leicht (Rahmen 1637g, Gabel 710g), aber mit schönem Lack, allen notwendigen Ösen für Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Flaschenhalter (unter dem Unterrohr), auf durchgängige Aussenhüllen ausgelegt (dazu unten mehr). Außerdem ist die Gabel schon dabei (anscheinend das am schwierigsten zu beschaffende Teil für 20", wenn man so die verschiedenen Threads hier anschaut).

Alternativen sind sicher der Poison (war mal unschlagbar günstig), Kania (da gibt es wohl inoffiziell auch die Möglichkeit den Rahmen nackt zu bekommen), MTB Cycletec Moskito (der Rahmen immer noch billiger). Ansonsten: Komplettrad kaufen (meist immer noch billiger als der Velotraum Rahmen alleine, erst recht wenn gebraucht), alles demontieren und ab in die Kiste damit (oder zu ebay).

Nachdem das Kokua doch ein paar Kratzer hat und das Rad hoffentlich für ein paar Kinder sein soll (die Brüder warten schon, und auch danach sollte das Rad noch lange nicht am Ende sein) wurde der ganze Rahmen nach der Dekorierung durch die Tochter komplett mit *Lackschutzfolie* abgeklebt. Kein wirklicher Spaß, und mal sehen, wie lange es hält, besonders dort wo die Rohre so viele Biegungen machen, oder Ösen freizuhalten waren. Das Mehrgewicht von 40g für den ganzen Rahmen ist zu verschmerzen.





(hier noch ohne Lackschutzfolie)

Die *Gabel* ist momentan nur etwas gekürzt, wird dann nach der Probefahrt nochmal gekürzt (wenn notwendig). Wachstum sollte sich dann über einen steileren Vorbau etwas ausgleichen lassen, außerdem ist die Idee in den nächsten drei Jahren (unsere Kinder wachsen eher langsam) von einer Kinderrad-Einstellung (Lenker über Sattelhöhe, relativ kurz) graduell auf eine "normale" Sitzposition (Lenker und Sattel gleich hoch, leicht gestreckt) zu wechseln.


*Rahmen*: Velotraum K1, 1736g, 360€
*Gabel*: Velotraum K1, 710g, 0€ (beim Rahmen dabei)
*Lackschutzfolie*: 40g, 30€
*Spacer*: Reverse 10g, 10€
*Alu-Schrauben* für Zugführungslaschen 10g, 10€

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank. Dann waren es wirklich die Anbauteile des Komplettrades K2, das es deutlich schwerer machten als meinen Eigenaufbau. Natürlich hinkt der Vergleich, doch kam es mir unverhältnismäßig schwerer vor. Das Kind, das es bekam, war damit allerdings gleich viel schneller unterwegs als auf seinem alten Rad. Gewicht ist auch nicht alles, zumal hier im Flachland nicht.

Lackschutzfolie habe ich bei Philipps 16er gemacht, hat zwei Nachtschichten gedauert, mit allen Biegungen etc., doch habe ich es nicht bereut. Die Folie hält, auch nach über 1 1/2 Jahren noch fest, und vor allem hält sie wirksam die Kratzer und Abplatzer fern. Das war es mir wegen der Isla-Originallackierung wert. Bei der neutralen roten Pulverbeschichtung des 20ers habe ich es bei einer zweiten klaren Pulverung belassen.


----------



## drehvial (11. Februar 2014)

*Laufräder*





*Naben*
Die Nabe für vorne stand schnell fest SP Nabendynamo, 24 Loch. Klar Son XS ist nochmal 50g leichter, ist schön gedichtet, aber eben nicht für 75 € zu bekommen. In Farbe gibt es beide (der SP ist allerdings deutlich schwerer zu bekommen, wenn es nicht schwarz oder silber sein soll). Für hinten eine ältere Tune Mag erstanden (eingespeicht gibt es die erstaunlicherweise billiger als nackt). Die Standard-Alternative hier sind natürlich die Novatec Naben. Die Gabel hat das übliche Einbaumaß von 100mm, teilweise (Kokua 16") gibt es bei Kinderrädern auch das bei Falträdern übliche Einbaumaß von 74mm. Auch hierfür gibt es durchaus Auswahl bei Naben und Nabendynamos.


*Felgen*
Die Kinlin waren mir für den Einsatzzweck dann doch zu schmal (auch wenn andere damit gut klar kommen, Geschmacksache ich habe die Felgen lieber etwas breiter), einfache Schürmann sind sicher Preis-Leistungssieger, Federleicht hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Also bei BMX-Felgen umgesehen. Hier gibt es die Sun Envy in einer "Lite"-Version. 340g, Hohlkammer, geöst (macht das Einspeichen leichter) und 25mm breit. Schön gearbeitet, waren sauber zu zentrieren (auch wenn die hintere Felge erstmal nicht ganz rund war).

Bei BMX gibt es noch mehr (nicht ganz billige) Auswahl. Zu beachten ist hier: es gibt zwei 20" Maße: 406 (das was normalerweise gebraucht wird) und 451 (nur mit speziellen Reifen nutzbar). Außerdem gibt es Felgen ohne Bremsflanke ("Front Rim only"), geht dann also nur mit Disc, dafür noch leichter, flacher gebaut.






*Speichen*
Die besten kurzen (und bezahlbare) Speichen sind wohl Sapim Laser. Gibt es in den kurzen Längen (2mm Schritte) z.B. bei Pedalkraft oder Ginko. Speichenlängen wurden von den üblichen online-Tools richtig ermittelt.
Vorne habe ich 24 Speichen genommen (eingespeicht in eine 36-Loch Felge, ergibt ein schönes regelmäßiges Speichenmuster), radial, hinten alle 32, 2-fach gekreuzt. Weniger wäre hinten sicher auch gegangen (z.B. rechts 16, links 8), beim zentrieren war ich froh auf jeder Seite gleich viele zu haben. Gewicht für alle 56 Speichen: 180g.

Nippel
Sapim Polyax, Alu, in bunt.

Spannachsen
Aest, leicht, rotstichiges Blau. Alternative wären Pitlock gewesen, aber ich vertraue erstmal darauf, dass die Laufräder keinen anderen Besitzer finden. Schnellspanner sicher nicht, da ist mir an einem Allltagsrad das Risiko zu groß, dass die doch mal aufgehen.

*Reifen*
Alltagsrad, also Marathon Racer, Faltversion (295g 20x1,5). Auf der Schwalbe Homepage taucht er inzwischen leider in der Faltversion nicht mehr auf. Da wird man vielleicht dann auf den Supreme in 1,6" zurückgreifen müssen.
Durano (190g 20x1,1) oder Kojak (230g 20x1,35) sind noch leichter, aber ich will möglichst selten einen Platten flicken und etwas Volumen tut auch gut (z.B. wenn es doch mal ein Waldweg wird).
Eine Alternative für jemand, der gerne etwas Federweg hätte, ist sicher auch der Schwalbe Shredda. Top-BMX Reifen von Schwalbe, 265g bei 1,5", gibt es auch in 2". Dürfte aber natürlich deutlich anfälliger gegen Pannen sein als der Racer, ist (möglichst auf etwas breiterer Felge) mit wenig Druck zu fahren.
Im Winter gibt es dann vielleicht Mow Joe, oder gleich den Marathon Winter (gibt es auch in 20").

*Schlauch, Felgenband*
Schlauch Schwalbe SV 6a, der Standard-Leichtschlauch in 20".
Am leichtesten sind die Veloplugs (5g pro Felge), viel schwerer ist das High-Pressure Klebeband von der 25m-Rolle auch nicht. Wiegt immerhin nur die Hälfte des High-Pressure-Plastikfelgenbandes von Schwalbe (7g zu 14g pro Felge).
Dazu dann noch etwas Talkum

*Nabe vorne* SP Nabendynamo 379g 75€
*Nabe hinten* Tune Mag 225g 55€
*Felgen* Sun Envy Lite 335g 40€
*Speichen* Sapim Laser 180g, 28€ (für 56 Stück)
*Nippel* Sapim Polyax 22g, 12€ (für 56 Stück)
*Spannachsen* Aest 37g, 25€
*Reifen* Schwalbe Marathon Racer 295g 25€
*Schlauch* Schwalbe SV 6a 75g 6€
*Felgenband* Schwalbe High Pressure 7g 0,5€ (pro Felge)


----------



## trolliver (12. Februar 2014)

Da erkenne ich doch einiges wieder, was auch in der Auswahl war. Auch hübsch die oft gebrachten bunten Nippel - ich habe darauf verzichtet, weil ich es einfarbig stimmiger fand. Hätte ich Philipp gefragt, wäre es mit Sicherheit auch bunt oder rein gold geworden.

Zur hinteren Felge: 16 / 8 habe ich mich auch nicht getraut, habe ich noch nie gemacht, jetzt wird das auch wohl nichts mehr. 24er Laufräder muß ich noch bauen.... aber wäre nicht auch die gleiche Kombination wie vorn denkbar gewesen? Gut - nicht mit der Nabe. Die kommt mir übrigens bekannt vor, gut möglich, daß ich die auch kurzzeitig auf'm Radar hatte, doch paßte sie von der Lochzahl her nicht, daher bin ich bei Novatec gelandet, die gab's in 20L. Ab 24" brauche ich Scheibenbremsnaben, bin schon auf der Lauer.

Mit dem Dynamo sind wir übrigens bislang hoch zufrieden. Philipp kennt es ja auch nicht anders. Licht ist immer an.

Oliver


----------



## drehvial (12. Februar 2014)

Bunt war die Vorgabe, also wurde es bunt, sonst hätte ich es wohl eher bei einer Eloxalfarbe belassen.
Mit jetzt schon auf die Lauer legen für das nächste 20" muss ich vorsichtig sein, damit ich nicht ür komplett unzurechnungsfähig gehalten werde (ich gehe von 3 Jahren für unsere Tochter aus, aber in 2 Jahren braucht der Sohn dann ein 20er). Also vorsichtig einkaufen...

Den Dynamo habe ich schon zwei Jahre am Reiserad (das in diesen Jahren nur im Alltag benutzt wird), problemlos.


----------



## drehvial (12. Februar 2014)

*Antrieb*

*Kurbeln*
Neben der Gabel das schwierigste wenn es um die Beschaffung geht: oft genannt sind Sinz und Redline. Sinz gibt es noch relativ zuverlässing (für 70€ bei verschiedenen BMX-Händlern), aber erst ab 130mm. Redline gibt es bei uns in Deutschland unregelmäßig (1-2 mal pro Jahr?), auch ab 130 mm und wenn zu bekommen für 30€. Kürzer gibt es die gleichen Kurbeln dann aus USA oder GB, kosten dann wieder ab 60€ inklusive Versand etc.






Vom Gewicht her halten beide "nicht ganz" was versprochen wird. Die Sinz kommt bei 120 mm auf 472g, die Redline bei 130mm auf 430g.

Die Sinz kommt mit 103mm Lager auf eine Kettenlinie von 43 mm wenn das Blatt innen montiert wird, außen dann 49mm. Die Redline ist nur auf 1-fach ausgelegt (2-fach natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen) und kommt bei 113mm Lager auf eine Kettenlinie von ca 49mm. Im Moment habe ich tatsächlich die 43mm Kettenlinie gewählt, die Ketten liegt damit eher innen, ich finde den Schräglauf aber auch für den schnellsten Gang noch akzeptabel.
Am besten zuerst ein altes Lager beliebiger Länge einbauen, Kurbel aufziehen, Kettenlinie messen und damit dann die gewünschte Lagerlänge berechnen. Dann kann man auch sehen, ob die gewünschte Kettenlinie überhaupt realisierbar ist, oder ob da die Kurbel/das Kettenblatt schon mit der Kettenstrebe in Konflikt kommt (kann durchaus vorkommen, da die relativ kurzen Streben natürlich viel schneller nach außen gehen müssen als bei großen 26").
Eine Übersicht über verschiedene Kettenlinien gibt es hier.

Sinz und Redline Kurbeln haben einen Lochkreis von 110 mm, Blätter dafür gibt es von T&A oder Stronglight ab 33 Zähne. Für 33 Zähne muss man aber die Feile bemühen und die Arme der Kettenblattaufnahme etwas kürzen, erst ab 34 Zähne geht es problemlos.
Kurze Kurbeln bekommt man ansonsten auch von Customcranks (kürzt wohl auf Anfrage immer noch) oder Pedalpower.

*Bashguard/Kettenschutz*
Einfach, günstig, leicht, problemlos www.bbgbashguard.com (Bezahlung per Paypal, faire Versandkosten, schnelle Reaktion auf Anfragen)
Für zwei Bashguards (rechts und links vom Blatt) braucht es längere Buchsen. Gibt es z.B. von T&A
Bei dem K1 von Velotraum wäre ein zweiter Schutzring innen (um sicher zu verhindern, dass die Kette nicht abspringt) nur mit einem längeren Lager gegangen (also wenn ich nicht kramphaft versuchen würde einen möglichst geringen Q-Faktor zu bekommen). Außen reicht aber gegen dreckige Hosen, und ich wüsste tatsächlich nicht, wie die Kette runterspringen sollte. Das verwendete Bashguard ist eigentlich für 36 Zähne gedacht (kleiner gab es das nicht), ich finde das aber für die Funktion als Kettenschutz ganz gut.

*Innenlager: *
Das Token Titan Vierkant-Lager gibt es wohl nur noch in Theorie, das Token CroMo ist aber auch nicht zu schwer (211g für 103mm). Ansonsten gibt es bei Ebay immer wieder mal gebrauchte Titan-Vierkant-Lager so ab 40€ (mit etwas mehr Glück, das auf dem Bild oben ist so eines, wird dann gebraucht, wenn die längeren Redline Kurbeln zum Einsatz kommen).

Kurbelschrauben muss man meist sowieso extra besorgen, und dann ist der Mehrpreis für schöne Alu-Schrauben relativ gering (zum Aufziehen der Kurbeln nehme ich immer erst eine Stahlschraube, die dann durch die aus Alu ersetzt wird). Auch der Mehrpreis für Alu-Kettenblattschrauben im vergleich zu normalen Schrauben rechtfertigt den Griff zu Alu.

*Kette*
Kette: KMC X9L, SL ist noch leichter war mir dann aber für ein Verschleißteil doch zu teuer. Wiegt gekürzt 245g.

*Pedale*
Die Anforderungen sind hier: kleine Trittfläche, möglichst flach, Reflektoren (muss nicht für jeden sein, aber wenn ich schon ein Rad für die Straße aufbaue). Mal sehen, wie rutschfest die XLC PD-M08 dann sind, oder ob ich doch noch die Dorcus besorge. Vorteil der Plastik-Pedale: wenn man mal abrutscht tut es nicht ganz so weh...

*Kurbel*: Sinz 120mm 472g 60€ (aus GB inklusive Versand)
*Kettenblatt*: Stronglight 34 Zähne, 32g, 15€
*Bashguard*: bbbashguard 25g 12€ (inklusive anteiligem Versand)
*Innenlager*: Token CroMo 103mm, 211g, 30€
*Kurbelschrauben*: Tiso 15g 13€
*Kettenblattschrauben*: Alu 10g 10€
*Kette*: KMC X9L, gold, 245g (gekürzt), 25€
*Pedale*: XLC PD-M08, 215g, 30€ (Gibt es auch unter anderen Bezeichnungen, hergestellt von VP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (13. Februar 2014)

*Schalten*

Ein glücklicher Zufall (oder wo wart ihr alle?) lies mich auf ebay eine gebrauchte aber gut erhaltene Recon-*Titankassette* für etwas über 30€ ersteigern. 9-fach 11-32 Zähne 175g (inklusive Abschlussring).
Alternativen (angesichts der Tatsache, dass es solche Schnäppchen eher selten gibt):
- XTR gebraucht (970 Serie): 225g, rund 50€ (wenn guter bis sehr guter Zustand)
- CS HG80 282g, neu 35€
- CS M770 262g, neu 44€ (alle 11-32 Zähne)

Das *Schaltwerk* ist ein X7 geworden, kurze Ausführung 250g schwer. Die Kettenspannung scheint mir, gerade angesichts der kurzen Kette, überdimensioniert, mal sehen, wie gut sie es dann schalten kann (werde berichten). Kurz reicht vollkommen, langer oder auch mittlerer Käfig sieht bei 20 Zoll nicht so gut aus, das Schaltwerk ist damit hoffentlich auch weniger anfällig gegen Schäden.
Auffallend ist, dass der Antriebsstrang jetzt recht schwergängig ist, obwohl der Freilauf sehr leicht läuft und auch das Innenlager gut läuft. Scheint für mich an der hohen Kettenspannung und den schwer laufenden Schaltungsrollen (müssen die erst eingefahren werden oder sind die immer so?) zu liegen. Für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn ich meine Rennräder daneben sehe.






Geschalten wird mit x7 Gripshift. Der Amy-Griffgummi (deshalb X7, der Griffgummi ist aber auch als Ersatzteil zu bekommen, wenn man damit ein anderen Griff umrüsten will) ist im Durchmesser 1mm kleiner als z.B. das "Torpedo"-Design eines X0.
Gefühlt sind Gripshift die bessere Alternative im Vergleich zu normalen Shiftern (zu kurzer Daumen bei den Kleinen), ausprobiert hat sie es noch nicht.






*Züge* sind durchgehend verlegte Fasi Niro-Glide (Außenhülle über ebay deutlich billiger, als wenn man das ganze Set kauft). Der Rahmen ist auf durchgehend verlegte Züge ausgelegt (Ösen und Schellen vorhanden), durchgehend verlegt reduziert hoffentlich die Anfälligkeit und den Wartungsaufwand. Ob die Außenhülle auch steif genug ist oder doch nachgibt und ständig die Schaltung nachjustiert werden muss werde ich berichten. Gewicht bei 18g für die ganze Außenhülle, zu verschmerzen.

*Kassette* Recon Titan 11-32, 175g 36€
*Schaltwerk* Sram X7, kurz, 250g 35
*Schaltgriff* X7, 104g, (inklusive Innenzug), 29€ (inklusive nicht verwendetem linken Griff)
*Züge* Fasi Niro-Glide, 18g, 5€


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

Hi,
was ist das denn für ein Bremshebel re.??
der ist doch für die li. Seite oder ist das ein Spiegelbildphoto?
Michael


----------



## drehvial (14. Februar 2014)

*Bremsen* (@michfisch: hier kommtdie Antwort auf Deine Frage nach den Hebeln, @trolliver: die Cantis sind keine Nostalgie...)

*Bremshebel* für die kleinen Hände ist eine nicht ganz einfache Angelegenheit. Die Avid lassen sich zwar weit an den Lenker heranbringen, aber der Hebeldrehpunkt ist dann immer noch weit vom Lenker weg und die Hebelstellung ist definitiv nicht mehr optimal.
Die in meinen Augen beste (ganz normal käuflich zu erwerbende) Lösung ist wieder der Griff zu BMX-Teilen. Dort gibt es kleine Bremshebel, bei denen nicht nur der Bremsgriff kürzer ist für wenig Geld. Die Hebelübersetzung ist allerdings meist auf Cantilever ausgelegt (also eher im Bereich von 4 als von 2 wie für V-Brakes üblich). Zudem gibt es den rechten Hebel oft nur in Theorie (also linken Hebel rechts montieren, mit ein paar Alu-Schrauben, sieht auch das noch akzeptabel aus, wobei die Mutter noch ersetzt wird, weil sich die grüne Mutter mit der grünen Schraube aus der gleichen Quelle beisst - siehe Bild oben oder auch das weiter unten).






Als *Bremsen* kommen damit entweder echte Cantilever oder Mini-V (Bremsarme < 90mm) in Frage. Die Kombination aus Salt-Junior Hebel und Mini-V ist am Kokua. Funktioniert, aber überzeugt nicht ganz. Druckpunkt ist zu schwammig und der Abstand zwischen Bremsklötzen und Felge muss sehr klein sein. Zudem sollen ja Schutzbleche dran, und damit scheidet die Mini-V ganz aus.
Cantilever gibt es dank den Crossern inzwischen auch wieder schöne, es ist eine mit Alu-Schrauben versehene Tektro CR 720 geworden.




Tektro Cantilever mit Schraubentuning (das Rad hat eine grüne und eine blaue Seite)

Eine Sache ist bei (Mini) V-Brakes deutlich schöner: die Zugführung. Für die Cantis brauchte es natürlich am Rahmen nicht vorhandene Zuganschläge. Sieht nicht besonders gut aus, kostet Gewicht, und bei der Vorderradbremse wird es mit einem kurzen Lenker, der möglichst knapp über dem Steuersatz sitzen soll und einem kurzen Vorbau endgültig zu einem Ausprobieren welche Combi denn nun wenigstens irgendwie realisierbar ist. Die Radien vom linken hebel weg sehen gar nicht gut aus, aber der Zug läuft trotzdem erstaunlich glatt. Alternative wäre sonst noch ein am Gabelkopf angebrachter Zuganschlag gewesen.





	Die paar cm Bremshülle vom linken Hebel bis zum Zuganschlag laufen ganz schön eckig...





				  Hinterer Zuganschlag, an der Bremshülle verlegtes Lichtkabel

Dafür war das Einstellen dann ein Traum (war wohl noch nie so einfach) und durch die hohe Übersetzung der Hebel braucht es nur sehr wenig Hebelweg um das Rad sicher zum Stillstand zu bringen. Bei Cantis kann man dann ja noch über den Querzugwinkel das Bremsverhalten etwas einstellen, die Option, wenn ihr die Bremsen zu giftig sind.

Bremsgummis habe ich die mit der Bremse gelieferten drangelassen, sind etwas kürzer als Standard V-Brake Gummis, passt also gut zu den kleinen Laufrädern.
Die original Befestigungsmuttern für die Bremsklötze haben zwar eine M5-Imbusaufnahme, sind aber recht schwer, also wurden diese durch einfache M5 Alumuttern ausgetauscht. den M-10 Schlüssel braucht es auf der langen Tour sowieso, um das Kabel am Querzughalter anziehen zu können. Außerdem wurden die Befestigungsschrauben gegen welche aus Alu ausgetauscht (in dem Fall: Schraubenkleber nicht vergessen). Spart zusammen 40g für knapp 8€

Außenzüge wieder Fasi Niro-Glide

*Bremshebel:* Salt Junior (nur linker Hebel lieferbar) 150g, 20€ (das Paar)
*Bremse:* Tektro CR 720, 350g 36€ (vorne und hinten, Gewicht ohne Schrauben-Tuning)
*Zuganschläge:* 30g, 5€ (vorne und hinten)
*Züge:* Fasi Niro-Glide 20g, 10€ (Hülle und beide Innenzüge)
*Schrauben*: Einstellschraube Zuganschlag hinten, Befestigungsschrauben Canti auf den Sockeln, Mutter Befestigung Bremsklötze, je zwei Schrauben und einen Mutter an den Bremshebeln, -50g 12€


----------



## trolliver (14. Februar 2014)

Ich kann auf dem Foto den Weg der Zughülle für die vordere Bremse nicht erkennen, auch den Zuggegenhalter nicht. Sieht aus der Perspektive so aus, als gingen beide Züge nach hinten. Die Cantis sehen aber nostalgisch aus, mir gefällt das. Hätte ich da eher dran gedacht, ich glaube, das hätte ich auch gemacht. ;-))

Schicker Lampenhalter.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Februar 2014)

Auf dem obersten Bild (1. Post) sieht man den Anschlag für die VR Bremse. Falls Du auf Cantis/Froglegs umrüsten wölltest, müsstest Du leider auch die Bremshebel tauschen. Sonst passt das Hebelverhältnis nicht gut zur Bremse...

Für den hinteren Zuganschlag der Cantis gibts in meinen Augen schönere Lösungen bei den Crossern. Meine Frau fährt einen so kleinen Rahmen, dass ein rahmenintegrierter wohl nicht gut passen würde, sie hat deshalb sowas da: http://www.shop4cross.de/colorado-klemmschelle.html Zwar schwarz, würde aber optisch zum Rad passen und wär wohl meine Lösung geworden.

Am vorderen Gegenhalter könnt man über ein vertikales Loch durch den Vorbau nachdenken. Bei Schaftvorbauten gabs sowas früher sogar in Serie. Aber wenn der Zug so wie er jetzt ist ausreichend flutscht, ist es doch auch ok. Nokons würden ihn vermutlich weniger "eckig" wirken lassen...

Alles in allem schönes Rad, der Rahmen ist wirklich ne gute Basis. Schade, dass VT nicht mehr davon rausrückt. Aber das ist bei anderen Herstellern ja leider dasselbe... Bei der Schaltung hätte ich vermutlich ne andere Lösung probiert. Du bemängelst die hohe Kettenspannung und mir wär auch das Gewicht zu hoch.


----------



## Diman (15. Februar 2014)

> Schade, dass VT nicht mehr davon rausrückt.


Zeit für eine Marktbereinigung.   Auf der VT Seite ist nichts dazu zu finden oder ist das eine VT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Februar 2014)

Die K1/K2 sind rar und dementsprechend schwer zu bekommen. Hatte mal von VT ein Statement gelesen, dass sie an den Kinderrädern nix verdienen und deshalb die Stückzahl limitieren. Die Knappheit ist also eher gesteuert im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, die immer wieder von der Nachfrage überrascht sind bzw. einfach nicht mehr liefern können, obwohl sie es gerne wollten.


----------



## drehvial (15. Februar 2014)

den *Rahmen* zu bekommen war mit eines der kleinsten Probleme: 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, dann konnte ich ihn abholen, der Händler hätte sogar noch ein etwas günstigeres komplett aufgebautes Vorführrad da gehabt. Ich glaube der Preis ist einfach zu hoch, als dass VT das gleiche Problem haben würde wie Kania, Pepper & Co. VT kokettiert zwar damit, dass sie an Kinderrädern nichts verdienen, glaube das aber nicht wirklich und von Lieferproblemen bei Kinderrädern habe ich im Gespräch mit dem Münchner Händler nichts gehört.

Für den hinteren *Zuganschlag* gibt es sicher optisch schönere Lösungen (z.B. auch von Surley), so wie es für vorne auch den Berner Carbon Zuganschlag gibt. In meinem Fall hat mir der Händler ums Eck aber einfach mal alles mitgegeben, was er dafür so da hatte und meinte "probier aus, was am besten passt, den Rest bringst mir dann wieder" und wollte dann 5€ für vorne und hinten zusammen.


----------



## drehvial (15. Februar 2014)

*Sitzen*

*Kindersättel* mit akzeptablem Gewicht: Odyssey Junior (derzeit mal wieder schwer zu bekommen), 10-30€, 185g, XLC Everyday 16€, 270g, Velo 14€ 290g. Der Odyssey Junior ist mir für die Tochter tatsächlich zu klein, kommt dann also erstmal auf das 16“ Kokua für den Bruder. Wobei der kleine Sattel einen Effekt haben mag: damit können wir unseren Nachwuchs endlich mal in die von uns als optimal gedachte Position zwingen, und sie sitzen nicht mehr auf der Sattelspitze (bzw. der Unterschied zwischen Sattelspitze und hinterem Ende ist einfach klein genug).

Als *Sattelstütze* erstmal eine gebrauchte Tune für etwas über 30€ erworden, mit 154g schön leicht, ohne Seatback aber mit einem Problem: durch die Schrauben für den Sattel muss diese 5cm rausgezogen werden. Kommt also erstmal nicht in Betracht, und dann, wenn die Stütze so weit raus kann macht es eventuell Sinn zumindest etwas Seatback zu haben (mal sehen).
Für den Anfang optimal: Pivotal Stütze aus dem BMX-Bereich. Lässt sich praktisch fast bis Sattelunterkante reinschieben, wiegt 90g, kostet 20€, ein dazu passender Sattel wiegt 270g und kostet ebenso 20€. Dazu braucht es dann noch ein Shim, da BMX-Sattelstützen 25,4 mm haben (3€, 14g). Wenn die Pivotal-Kombi nur den Fall "Sattel ganz unten" abdecken soll kann man auch zur 45g-Sattelstütze greifen (75mm-Stummel) und wer Offset braucht bekommt Pivotal-Stützen mit zumindest 15mm Versatz und für immer noch relativ wenig Gewicht und Geld (z.B. ECLAT Torch15 230mm, 135g, 30€)





BMX Pivotal-Kombi für den Anfang, wenn der Sattel weit unten sein soll

Sattelklemme: klein, leicht, bezahlbar, farbig: 9g, 15€

*Sattel* XLC Everyday 270g 16€
		  Salt Slim Pivotal 270g 20€
*Sattelstütze* Tune Starkes Stück 154g 34€
					Duo Resilite Stump 90g 20€ (+Shim, 14g, 3€)
*Sattelklemme* Easyelox 9g, 15€


----------



## drehvial (15. Februar 2014)

250g für das *Schaltwerk* sind tatsächlich schwer. Ich habe da an einem Rennrad eine 1985 Super Record dran, dürfte deutlich weniger wiegen...
Wollte aber 9-fach um möglichst lange einfach an Teile zu kommen und wollte einen Drehgriff, was die Auswahl schon einschränkt. Mal sehen, wie sie es schalten kann, wenn das gut funktioniert kann ich mit den 50g Mehrgewicht leben.


----------



## drehvial (18. Februar 2014)

*Lenken*

Der *Lenker* ist ein KCNC Bone Flat Scandium, gekürzt auf 46cm (immerhin vier cm mehr als sie jetzt hat), liegt dann noch bei 98g. Der Lenker hat ein Backsweep von 8°, dankenswerter Weise noch ein 25,4mm Klemmmaß und eignet sich damit ganz gut für Kinderhände und weit innen angebrachte Schalt und Bremsgriffe. Günstiger und nicht sehr viel schwerer ist die Dark Side Serie von KCNC.

*Griffe*: gibt es im Bereich von 20g/Paar eine ganze Auswahl: Ritchey WCS, KCNC Eva, einfache "Kork" Griffe. Die KCNC sind im Durchmesser relativ klein, damit ganz gut für kleine Hänge geeignet, wiegen mit Stopfen 22g und kosten 7€. Noch dünner und leichter geht dann wohl nur noch mit Lenkerband, aber da ist die Dämpfung dann auch nahe bei Null.

*Vorbau*: Ein zum Lenker passender KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau, bei 60mm mit 100g. Günstig und leicht.

*Spacer*: 5mm zwischen Steuersatz und Zuganschlag

*Steuersatz*: nicht integriert, von Reverse "Twister", mit Kappe und Schraube unter 70g. Dazu kommen dann nochmal 10g für die Kralle (hier kommt in die nächste Gabel dann wohl eher der GumGum von Tune, auch nicht schwerer – wenn er den drin bleiben soll - und mit 11€ vielleicht das billigtes Tune-Teil überhaupt).


*Lenker* KCNC Bone Flat 98g 35€
*Griffe* KCNC Eva 22g, 7€ (Gewicht mit Stopfen)
*Vorbau* KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 97g 20€
*Spacer* Reverse 3g 2,5€ (Anteilig)
*Steuersatz* Reverse Twister 68g 50€ (Gewicht inklusive Kappe)
*Gabelkralle* 10g 2€


----------



## drehvial (19. Februar 2014)

*Licht*

Die Entscheidung für oder gegen Batterielicht habe ich für mich entschieden, andere mögen zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen. Kurz die Hauptgründe: immer dabei, immer Licht, nicht so schnell vergessen, verloren, geklaut.
Stand der Technik ist inzwischen ein *Nabendynamo*, auch notwendig, wenn er auch im Winter und bei Dreck funktionieren soll. Der Son XS ist sicher der schönste und leichteste, aber auch der teuerste, also ein SP "mit Einbauspuren".

*Scheinwerfer* und *Rücklicht* von Busch&Müller, bisher immer gute Erfahrungen, dazu einen mit Aluschrauben getunten R&M *Scheinwerferhalter*, der das Licht schön weit nach oben bringt und den Schalter fürs Licht in Griffweite (Achtung: geht nicht für Oversized Lenker).
Der Lyt reichte mir, ist auch etwas leichter als der Cyo, hinten das Toplight Mini, mit 34g ungeschlagen leicht.

Das ganze mit dem SON-Kabel von der Rolle verbunden, soll ja auch halten.






*Scheinwerfer*: Busch&Müller Lyt T senseo plus 48g, 32€
*Rücklicht*: Toplight Mini plus 35g, 16€
*Scheinwerferhalter*: R&M 26g 12€ (zwei Schrauben durch solche aus Alu ersetzt)
*Kabel*: SON 30g, 3€ (Preis & Gewicht für 2m)


----------



## drehvial (19. Februar 2014)

*Anbauteile

Schutzbleche*:
SKS Bluemels, Befestigung von trolliver abgeschaut: hinten keine Streben, sondern einfach mit Schelle am Gepäckträger (der dankenswerter Weise eine Befestigungslasche hat) befestigt. Vorne eine Strebe, im Moment aber noch aus Stahl, keine Carbonstreben. Ich rechne einfach damit, dass das Rad doch ein paar mal umfallen wird. Da würden sich nochmal an die 20g sparen lassen. Vorne habe ich noch einen längeren Befestigungswinkel reinnieten lassen, dazu natürlich wieder Alu-Schrauben. Gesamt derzeit 280g.

*Gepäckträger*:
Der Gepäckträger ist natürlich nicht aus dem BMX-Bereich, aber auch nicht aus dem Bereich für Kinderräder. Es ist frustrierend, aber jeder Rackpack 20" Gepäckträger ist deutlich schwerer als mein Tubus Fly fürs schnelle Reiserad, und selbst ein Vega ist leichter. Da ist es offensichtlich wie bei den Rahmen: deutlich kleiner aber trotzdem schwerer. Fündig geworden bin ich schließlich bei den Falträdern. Da gibt es einen Alu-Gepäckträger von Dahon/Tern der nackt (ohne Schrauben, Spanngurt) immerhin nur 420g wiegt. Vier Alu-Schrauben (halten hoffentlich, werde es überprüfen) dazu, macht dann 426g, Spanngurt: +80g.
Die langen Streben ließen sich geduldig und behutsam in die richtige Position biegen, geht sicher auch, wenn die Ösen etwas anders liegen. Ansonsten braucht es doch das Strebenbefestigungsset von Tubus.
An dem Gepäckträger lässt sich natürlich das Rücklicht gut geschützt (und fast schon zu weit innen) befestigen, auch für das Schutzblech ist eine extra Lasche dabei.
Das Belastungslimit von 10kg sollte ohnehin nicht systematisch überschritten werden (mal sehen, was passiert, wenn sie mal eine Freundin hintendrauf mitnimmt), aber auch hier wieder: mein Fly ist leichter und hält mehr.
Statt mit Spanngurt kann man den Gepäckträger auch mit Federklappe haben, ich finde diese unpraktisch, weil immer der "Gegenhalter" fehlt und die Dinger nichts richtig festhalten. Geschmacksache.

Der *Flaschenhalter* hängt unten am Rahmen, ist nicht dafür gedacht die Flasche unter der Fahrt zu entnehmen, aber die Flasche ist am Rad und direkt zugänglich (also nicht in der Tasche oder an Papas Rad). Die ursprünglich gedachte Lösung Blackburn Slick (23g, 7€) geht leider nicht, da steht wieder mein schmales Lager im Weg. Dafür gab es dann das einzige Teil aus der Rennrad-Kiste: ein alter Ribcage, 40g.






*Ständer:*
Ein Alltagsrad, und mit sieben (acht, neun) ist sie doch vielleicht etwas öfter alleine unterwegs als eure Fünfjährigen, also muss ein Ständer dran. Der leichteste mir bekannte Ständer ist der Liliput mit angegebenen (noch nicht bestätigten) 160g, zu befestigen am linken Ausfallende. Ein Standard-Mittelbauständer ist da auch gekürzt 50g schwerer, aber in der Bedienung etwas einfacher, und er geht nicht im Weg um, wenn das Hinterrad doch mal raus soll. Der Ständer scheint im eingeklappten Zustand unnötig weit innen zu stehen, aber auch ein (theoretischer) 60mm Reifen sollte noch genug Platz haben. Trotzdem für mich unverständlich, warum die Platte (bzw. das Befestigungsloch) nicht 1cm nach links gerückt ist.

Beim *Schloss* geht dann endgültig nichts mehr mit "leicht". Natürlich ist sie in der Nacht noch nicht unterwegs, steht das Rad auf dem Schulhof, mehr als ein "Geschenkband" soll es trotzdem sein. Deshalb ein Abus U-Mini. Wiegt 1kg, kann bei Touren von uns transportiert werden, reicht gerade noch für einen schlanken Laternenpfahl. Wird bei uns in der Anlage dann mit einem Schlaufenkabel kombiniert. Als Schlosshalter habe ich ein Stück Schlauch genommen, einen Schlitz reingeschnitten, mit Kabelbindern am Gepäckträger befestigt. Man kann das Schloss da einfach von oben reinstecken. Der Bügel ist Gummiummantelt, am Gepäckträger habe ich noch etwas Lackschutzfolie angebracht, damit sollte es nicht zu sehr klappern.






Bei den *Taschen* sind die Front Roller City tatsächlich leichter (200g pro Paar) als die Frontroller Plus. Leichter weil etwas kleiner und nur QL1 und nicht QL2. Billiger sowieso (70€ zu 100€). Waren schon am Kokua im letzten Radurlaub im Einsatz.

*Schutzbleche*: SKS Bluemels, 280g, 25€
*Gepäckträger:* Tern/Dahon Arclite 426g (mit Schrauben, ohne Spanngurt), 38€
*Flaschenhalter*: Specialized Ribcage 40g, 0€ (Bastelkiste)
*Ständer:* ESGE Mittelbauständer 217g 8€
*Schloss:* Abus U-Mini, 1025g, 50€
*Taschen*: Ortlieb Frontroller City 1250g, 70€ (zwei Taschen)


----------



## drehvial (21. Februar 2014)

*Schrauben*

Tuning durch Schrauben macht das Rad etwas bunter (und bunt sollte es werden, so die Vorgabe der Tochter) und um ein paar Gramm leichter. Bei Alu-Schrauben ist die Grenzen von 1g/1€ noch gut einzuhalten, bei Titan nicht mehr. Deshalb sind auch z.B. die Schrauben am Vorbau oder zur Zugklemmung alle original.

Überraschungen gab es bei den Farben: kurz gesagt blau ist nicht gleich blau, und grün nicht gleich grün selbst bei Schrauben aus der gleichen Bezugsquelle variierte der Ton, je nachdem um welchen Schraubentyp es sich handelte. Besonders auffallend ist dies an den blauen Aluteilen am Rad: Die Spannachsen sind eher rötlich und dunkler, die Nippel haben ein dunkles blau, der Steuersatz ein sehr helles, das Blau der Schrauben ist nochmal anders.
Bei Grün sieht es ähnlich aus, Gold scheint dafür weniger anfällig zu sein: hier sehen Schrauben, Nippel und Spacer sehr ähnlich aus.

Alle Schrauben wurden mit Montagepaste versehen, wo sinnvoll mit Schraubenkleber versehen und dann mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen.


*Bezugsquellen*
Jeder hat seine bevorzugten Online-Händler (oder auch den Laden ums Eck), deshalb hier nur ein paar Spezielle:
Pedalkraft (viel für 20", Speichen auch in kleinen Mengen)
Ginko (auch viel für 20", eher auf Leichtbau orientiert)
Parano-Garage (BMX)
Pedalpower (Tandem-Laden in Berlin, bietet kurze Kurbeln an)
Easyelox (Schrauben, Kleinteile)


----------



## drehvial (21. Februar 2014)

*Werkzeug*

Ihr werdet es schon gemerkt haben: außer schrauben ist bei mir nichts drin. Ich habe keine Drehbank zu Verfügung, kann nicht ich schweißen oder fräsen, und selbst ein einfacher Schraubstock fehlt, der ganze Aufbau fand im Wohnzimmer statt. Deshalb auch z.B. bei der Kurbel dann etwas mehr Geld für ein etwas weniger optimales Teil (Gewicht) ausgegeben, das Kettenblatt in 34 Zähne statt mit 33 Zähnen und der Ständer wurde auch nicht gewichtsmindernd bearbeitet.
Immerhin, das notwendige Spezialwerkzeug für Kassette, Tretlager etc. ist vorhanden.

Nicht absolut notwendig, aber hilfreich waren:
Speedcutter zum Ablängen von Lenker und Gabelschaft
Drehmomentschlüssel für alle Schrauben (Alu und Stahl)
Einpresswerkzeug für die Lagerschalen
Bit für den Akkuschrauber zum Einspeichen


----------



## drehvial (21. Februar 2014)

*speziellen Dank an*

alle möglichen Forenmitglieder, die hier ihr Wissen preisgeben und ganz speziell an:

Grünbär, dessen bald 9 Jahre alte (und noch immer unerreichte) Nachwuchsföderung mich - und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar andere - angefixt hat;

Oliver für Philipps 20er

Roelof fürs Suchen (und Finden) eines Rahmenbauers, der bereit ist für akzeptables Geld einen leichten Kinderradrahmen zu bauen (auch wenn es diesmal für mich noch nicht geklappt hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. Februar 2014)

Den Thread vom grünen Bären habe ich auch irgendwann mal fast ganz gelesen. Nicht nur informativ. 

Hattest du eigentlich schon ein Bild vom Gepäckträger dabei? Richtig, ganz am Anfang... Ich war ja der Meinung, die Träger von Kokua, Dahon und Velotraum seien bis auf die oberen Anbaustreben die gleichen, von daher hättest du auch direkt bei Velotraum einen genau passenden ordern können, nachdem es dort ja schon der Rahmen wurde. Sieht allerdings auch mit dem Dahon-Träger gut aus - und z.B. besser als bei Philipps Rad, was an der Rahmengeometrie liegt Die Befestigungsstreben sind ja jeweils fest angeschweißt, daher hätte ich dem Tubus-Set wenig Chancen gegeben, an der Strebengeometrie oder -Länge etwas ändern zu können.

Beim Schloß gibt es kein leichtes (gutes), das stimmt. Etwas leichter geht es schon, Philipp hat das ABUS Granit Futura 64, ähnlich groß und 300g leichter. Befestigt wird es bei mir, solange er noch nicht allein irgendwo hinfährt, wo er das Rad auch anschließen muß. Pfiffige Idee mit der Schlauchbefestigung, bin gespannt, ob das taugt und werde das dann Optimierungsgrundlage nehmen. ;-))

Das Lichtkabel würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht am oberen Gepäckträgerrahmen befestigen, da ich Angst hätte, daß es irgendwann abgeschrubbert würde. Bei mir unterm Schutzblech, Alternative: an den Streben vom Gepäckträger. Sieht Velotraum nicht sogar die Innenverlegung vor? Das würde ich immer favorisieren.

Das Spezialwerkzeug für Kassette, Tretlager etc. braucht man ja normalerweise auch als Reiseradler. ;-)) Wobei ich später dann doch darauf verzichtet und darauf vertraut habe, für den Fall der Fälle (der nie eingetreten ist) einen Radladen zu finden, der mir aushelfen kann, selbst in Marokko hatte ich nur noch Standardminiwerkzeug dabei.

Schöner und gut erklärter Aufbau. Weiter so!

Oliver


----------



## drehvial (22. Februar 2014)

Dass das Futura doch deutlich leichter ist war mir entgangen... Na ja, es muss ja noch Optimierungspotential bleiben.

Der Velotraum-Gepäckträger ist nicht der gleiche wie der Tern / Dahon / Kokua. Ist schwerer (hab ihn nicht gewogen, aber so die Aussage vom Händler). 

Velotraum favorisiert beim Rücklich Batterielicht, Rohre für Innenverlegung gibt es leider nicht, wobei man evt. auch in dem Gepäckträgerrohr verlegen könnte. Unter dem Schutzblech geht natürlich auch, mal sehen, wie sehr es am Gepäckträger stört.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Februar 2014)

Abus Futura hätt ich auch gesagt. Für die Sicherheitsstufe recht leicht. Die Aufhängung sieht interessant aus, ist aber nur in der Detailaufnahme zu sehen, auf dem großen Foto im ersten Post fehlt das Schlauchstück noch, oder?


----------



## drehvial (23. Februar 2014)

Richtig, auf dem großen Foto fehlt die "Schlosshalterung" noch. Ich wollte halt was, was leicht zu bedienen ist und irgendwie am Gepäckträger Platz hat, da ein Schloss am Rahmen nicht wirklich sinnvoll unterzubringen ist. Habe einen ganz normalen Schlauch genommen, aufgeschnitten und einen Schlitz reingeschnitten, der etwas schmaler als der Bügel ist. Mal sehen, wie lange es hält, wenn der Schlauch nicht reicht (reisst ein, wird brüchig etc.) ginge das gleiche Prinzip ja auch mit einem Stück Mantel.


----------



## drehvial (21. April 2014)

Update nach der ersten Ausfahrt:
Der Spacerturm ist unter den Vorbau gewandert, da sie den Lenker lieber etwas weiter oben haben wollte, werde also in Zukunft immer etwas Luft lassen und den Schaft erst nach den ersten Kilometern passend ablängen. Wir haben da halt doch etwas andere Vorstellungen von Sitzposition auf dem Rad als unser Nachwuchs.

Schalten war absolut kein Problem, weder von den Schaltkräften her, noch vom Verständnis, dass das nur geht wenn man gleichzeitig tritt. Sram X7-Kombination ist somit auch für eher zarte Mädels zulässig.

Umstieg von Rücktritt auf zwei Felgenbremsen war auch keine Sache (auch ohne vorheriges Spezialtraining nach dem Motto "bitte immer auch mit der Vorderradbremse bremsen"), auch eine Notbremsung nach einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit wurde gut gemeistert. Sie lernen es also immer noch genauso wie wir es mal gelernt haben (nur dass wir damals nicht wirklich funktionierende Bremsen an unseren "Sporträdern" hatten, zumindest wenn mann heutige Bremsleistungen zum Maßstab nimmt).

Schlosshalterung funktioniert wie gedacht, es klappert nichts, und das Prinzip war sofort klar.

meine Frau meinte: ich fahre nur noch mit ihr, wenn die auch ordentlich volle Satteltaschen bekommt...


----------



## ndom (27. März 2015)

Hmm, "ein paar Höhenmeter kann Sie damit schon machen"..
18kg Kind 8kg Rad entspricht etwa 1 zu 0,4. Stellen Sie sich bei der nächsten Steigung vor, Ihr Rad wöge 32kg, hätte eine 1:1 Übersetzung und HerzchenSticker.. sorry is nur so ein Gedanke, bitte nicht schimpfen.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. März 2015)

ndom schrieb:


> Hmm, "ein paar Höhenmeter kann Sie damit schon machen"..
> 18kg Kind 8kg Rad entspricht etwa 1 zu 0,4. Stellen Sie sich bei der nächsten Steigung vor, Ihr Rad wöge 32kg, hätte eine 1:1 Übersetzung und HerzchenSticker.. sorry is nur so ein Gedanke, bitte nicht schimpfen.


Erst mal besser machen! Wir wissen alle, dass es schwer ist mit wenig Aufwand und dem nötigen Kleingeld unter 7kg zu bleiben.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. März 2015)

Echt nicht schlecht. Und vor allem ausfuerlich beschrieben. Super!

@ndom
die Problematik im Verhaeltnis von Kinder- zu Fahradgewicht ist in diesem Forum durchaus bekannt. Eigentlich befasst sich der Grossteil aller threads in irgendeiner Weise damit!

Wenn man jetzt noch an das Gewicht und die Ergonomie eines durchschnittliche Puky Sharky (oder aehnlich) mit 3 Gang Nabenschaltung (oder ganz ohne Schaltung) denkt, und das Kinder auch damit Berge fahren (muessen), dann hast du dich grad selbst in Abseits gestellt.

Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## track94 (30. März 2015)

Wenn man mal die 10,4 Kg des Noname  16" Fahrrades unseres Großen dagegen hält (ohne Schaltung und Lampen )ist man mir dem Rad weit vorne mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ndom (1. April 2015)

Ja, das stimmt alles.
Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ich wollte diesen Beitrag nicht diskreditieren, er hat auch mir geholfen.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. April 2015)

@ndom Sorry, war nicht so böse gemeint. Dein Beitrag hat sich vielleicht im ersten Moment etwas unsachlich gelesen.


----------

